# Immortality vs Orgasms



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

What would you prefer?

If we were immortal, we would have no reason to reproduce, so no sexual organs, no orgasms and no wombs. I suppose childcare also wouldn't be a thing as there would be no children

We would also probably not need to eat. I imagine life would be pretty boring as if the one or two of us that existed, were to last forever, why do anything today, we could it in 10 billion billion years instead.

So immortality or orgasms?


----------



## Krakenless (11 mo ago)

I never found appeal in immortality. You forget why living is so special when you are around for ever.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a very high libido, so the idea of a mortality without sex or orgasms…


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

No sexual organs, but the desire to orgasm still remains? No need to eat to survive, but the desire to taste different foods still remains?

Kind of tricky. With the desires remaining, immortality would be more like torture.

If there were no such desires present, I'd definitely choose immortality. I can find things to interest me just fine even without the desire for sex and food.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

eeo said:


> No sexual organs, but the desire to orgasm still remains? No need to eat to survive, but the desire to taste different foods still remains?
> 
> Kind of tricky. With the desires remaining, immortality would be more like torture.
> 
> If there were no such desires present, I'd definitely choose immortality. I can find things to interest me just fine even without sex and food present.


There would be no desires as these activities would not be required. I'm sure there a lot of other things that would no longer be required. Would we be affected by heat and cold as it would no longer kill us?


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> There would be no desires as these activities would not be required. I'm sure there a lot of other things that would no longer be required. Would we be affected by heat and cold as it would no longer kill us?


I'd be happy to let go of things that are too distracting or require more energy than they're worth. But I wouldn't want to end up like some dispirited ghost trapped in immortality. That's how it's often depicted - you've lived so long that you've seen and done everything, nothing can surprise you anymore. I'd like to retain curiosity, and hope for things to come.


----------



## Ssenptni (Mar 26, 2021)

I'm not sure you can cleanly separate the two things like that.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

So, immortality with no real desire, emotions, sensations etc?

Sounds like hell tbh.

I’m pretty sure that’s why the ancient vampires in Anne Rice’s vampire chronicles eventually took on a statue like appearance. (Haven’t read those books in forever tbh)


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

Queen of Cups said:


> So, immortality with no real desire, emotions, sensations etc?
> 
> Sounds like hell tbh.
> 
> I’m pretty sure that’s why the ancient vampires in Anne Rice’s vampire chronicles eventually took on a statue like appearance. (Haven’t read those books in forever tbh)


I suppose there would be no evolutionary need for those things.

On that note, if we were immortal, maybe we would have evolved to becoming human. For Religious folk reading this, if we were immortal, there would be no afterlife, no heaven/hell so no need for forgiveness of our sins (Christian angle).


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

So I first read the title as “Immorality vs Organisms”

…which isn’t that different of a question when I think about it.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> What would you prefer?
> 
> If we were immortal, we would have no reason to reproduce, so no sexual organs, no orgasms and no wombs. I suppose childcare also wouldn't be a thing as there would be no children
> 
> ...


I’d be down for immortality. If I could be a fly on the wall to the universe for all time, that would be amazing.

Engagement would probably come in waves. New novelties would arise, I’d partake, then cede to observe again. I wouldn’t need to feverently create because I would already know all of creation.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Immortality for sure, then no one can hurt me, no matter what.

Live forever
Enjoy forever
Understand all there is to know
Experience all things


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

This is a dumb question. Whos horny enough to pick orgasm? Clearly immortality


----------



## Lonewaer (Jul 14, 2014)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> I suppose there would be no evolutionary need for those things.
> 
> On that note, if we were immortal, maybe we would have evolved to becoming human. For Religious folk reading this, if we were immortal, there would be no afterlife, no heaven/hell so no need for forgiveness of our sins (Christian angle).


There would still be the need for behaving "good". Unless we would also not succumb to mortal wounds, illness, and stuff like that, in which case never mind. But even then, stuff like stealing would be… pretty much consequence-free. What would we do about it ? Kill each other ? Either way, immortality sounds like pain even with the ability to have orgasms, so if on top of that we didn't have orgasms, I would not want that at all.

If we were immortal, however, I do not think we would have evolved, and would evolve either, biologically I mean. If we do not have sexual organs, we do not have sex, we do not reproduce, we do not pass our genes to the next generation, and there is no opportunity for non-spontaneous mutations, hence no evolution, and no adaptation other than what is possible during one's lifetime. We are what we are because of the life-death cycle, because we reproduce, and are a little bit different every time a new population emerges.
It's also tricky because we're inherently sexual beings (asexual people being exceptions and not the majority), so if given that choice, most people would pick sexual mortality over asexual immortality, that's just our bias as living beings. Even if you talk to some people, they'd be parents, and after having kids their sex drive would sometimes go down (specifically common in women) ; well, doesn't matter, still had the urge to reproduce at some point in the past, which for men, pretty much has to go with orgasm.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> What would you prefer?
> 
> If we were immortal, we would have no reason to reproduce, so no sexual organs, no orgasms and no wombs. I suppose childcare also wouldn't be a thing as there would be no children
> 
> ...


I never once had the thought that I should have children because I'm going to die. I want children because they brighten my world. They're so full of pure energy that it's often easy to forget how much work they make us do. And the relationships are incredible. If I was immortal, you best believe I'd want to have lots and lots of children to share the joys of life with.

And I love the idea of not needing to eat, but I would still want the ability to enjoy a delicious meal. What I would get rid of the bloating and the concept of weight gain/loss.

As for why do anything today when we could do it in 10 billion years etc, it would be because we want to do it today, not in 10 billion billion years. Come on. You're acting like being immortal automatically turns us into nihilistic sloths. Why?

I'm having both.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

ENFPathetic said:


> I never once had the thought that I should have children because I'm going to die. I want children because they brighten my world. They're so full of pure energy that it's often easy to forget how much work they make us do. And the relationships are incredible. If I was immortal, you best believe I'd want to have lots and lots of children to share the joys of life with.
> 
> And I love the idea of not needing to eat, but I would still want the ability to enjoy a delicious meal. What I would get rid of the bloating and the concept of weight gain/loss.
> 
> ...


You’d rather take hedonism to new heights?


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

Squirt said:


> You’d rather take hedonism to new heights?


Absolutely. If my life is without limit, why should anything else be? If I can't get old, why should the taste of cheesecake get old? I want the second bite of that cheesecake to be more fresh and delicious than the one before. I also never want it to run out. Same thing with orgasms. Conversations. Company. Sports. Entertainment. etc

OP only thinks life would get boring because he's used to everything getting old, including his ability to derive pleasure from life.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

ENFPathetic said:


> Absolutely. If my life is without limit, why should anything else be? If I can't get old, why should the taste of cheesecake get old? I want the second bite of that cheesecake to be more fresh and delicious than the one before. I also never want it to run out. Same thing with orgasms. Conversations. Company. Sports. Entertainment. etc
> 
> OP only thinks life would get boring because he's used to everything getting old, including his ability to derive pleasure from life.


Right?
Plenty of things are just as great the 200th time as they are the first. 
I would hope immortality would heighten desire, sensation, emotions etc not lessen them.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

ENFPathetic said:


> Absolutely. If my life is without limit, why should anything else be? If I can't get old, why should the taste of cheesecake get old? I want the second bite of that cheesecake to be more fresh and delicious than the one before. I also never want it to run out. Same thing with orgasms. Conversations. Company. Sports. Entertainment. etc
> 
> OP only thinks life would get boring because he's used to everything getting old, including his ability to derive pleasure from life.


Usually it is a problem of continuous stimulation that diminishes enjoyment. The change in state is necessary.

Like, it if one were to be at the height of orgasm for eternity, that would get old, lol.

I was thinking of the question as being wholly outside of the familiar bodily existence… to be more consciousness/energy itself than physical presence/matter.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

Queen of Cups said:


> Right?
> Plenty of things are just as great the 200th time as they are the first.
> I would hope immortality would heighten desire, sensation, emotions etc not lessen them.


As long as the nature of the world around us also changes to better reflect our new relationship with life, there would be no problem. And it would have to, otherwise our very existence would be in violation of the laws that govern the world as we know it.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

repetitive erections and numerous orgasms or immortality with no more erections?

I'd pick immortality. Erections are such a bummer. I'd love to look at hot women and not have erection, it's such a big distraction. Fuck evolution and the survival of species. If I lived forever I wouldn't have to make kids anyway. :\


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

SouDesuNyan said:


> But, I don't want immortality either. So, can I choose neither?


Immortality isn’t a consequence of never having orgasms, so yes.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

The question is strange. I highly doubt humans would stop having sex or children just because they became immortal.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

Hexigoon said:


> The question is strange. I highly doubt humans would stop having sex or children just because they became immortal.


if humans were immortal, why would we have evolved towards reproduction?


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> if humans were immortal, why would we have evolved towards reproduction?


So are you saying the immortality is natural rather than something we finally developed artificially through scientific means?
Is it just biological immortality or are humans also invulnerable to being killed from outside forces? 
If it's natural and there's no need for reproduction, then how did humans even come about? Were we designed by aliens or something?


----------



## Ssenptni (Mar 26, 2021)

SouDesuNyan said:


> I'm a 39 year old man, and I haven't had an orgasm for over 5 years. No sex, no masturbation, no orgasm, and I'm not an asexual. I'm not religious, and have nothing against other people enjoying themselves. I'd be fine living out my life without having another orgasm. The problem with orgasm is that it drains my energy, and I prefer to have energy over pleasure. I still have a libido, and it feels so nice to be turned on and then do nothing about it. It gives me so much energy that I have to exercise for hours just to tire myself out.
> 
> But, I don't want immortality either. So, can I choose neither?











Mantak Chia - Taoist Secrets of Love,Cultivating Male Sexual Energy.pdf


Free ebooks ==> www.Ebook777.com. www.Ebook777.com. ...




www.docdroid.net


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

Squirt said:


> Immortality isn’t a consequence of never having orgasms, so yes.


I think you misunderstand. This is a poll with two options, and I just want to choose neither.


----------



## Ssenptni (Mar 26, 2021)

Immortality. Assuming I can still make mortals cum that will have to do.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

ENFPathetic said:


> Yeah, sorry, my mind jumped all over the place. I think I've distorted the original premise quite a bit at this point lol.
> 
> But all the same, I like change. It keeps things interesting.


No i understood the piont. What I was saying is everything around us changes. We grow, get older, people move, companys move, the world is always changing.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

Squirt said:


> It's not that distorted, imo. It's wondering under what circumstances an immortal life would be a good one. That is the value in the question, I think... [insert joke about _la petit mort _here.]
> 
> As for a journey... exploring nature would be a favorite. Studying what exists and how it exists, identifying things, observing them, being amazed by it all. Like, last week I went to the ocean and encountered chitons. I've always been drawn to the weird little turd-potatoes. I learned recently they have hundreds of tiny ceramic eyes called ocelli on their shells that are capable of image processing:
> 
> ...


I like your world. It sounds extremely relaxing for the soul. Honestly the activities aren't too dissimilar to what I do. Just the motivations are very different.

I think I better understand where you're coming from. I imagine if you were in paradise, you might enjoy exploring and understanding the nature of that world.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

LeafStew said:


> repetitive erections and numerous orgasms or immortality with no more erections?
> 
> I'd pick immortality. Erections are such a bummer. I'd love to look at hot women and not have erection, it's such a big distraction. Fuck evolution and the survival of species. If I lived forever I wouldn't have to make kids anyway. :\


I have to agree, and the distraction of horniness in general is kind of annoying. Why would anyone want to deal with attractions and urges? So inconveinant


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> No i understood the piont. What I was saying is everything around us changes. We grow, get older, people move, companys move, the world is always changing.


That's true, but what I'm suggesting is that the world would also need to change in order to accommodate immortality. Being a lone immortal in a world plagued with death would be horrible.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

ENFPathetic said:


> That's true, but what I'm suggesting is that the world would also need to change in order to accommodate immortality. Being a lone immortal in a world plagued with death would be horrible.


Well I guess we could have a Highlander sort of experience.










That would spice things up a bit.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> Well I guess we could have a Highlander sort of experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good example. Immortal humans living in a finite world is a recipe for disaster. If there's more than one, it's war. If there's only one, it's boredom. Eventually, the only thing alive about them will be their bodies.

P.S. deduct synopsis tax.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Hexigoon said:


> So are you saying the immortality is natural rather than something we finally developed artificially through scientific means?
> Is it just biological immortality or are humans also invulnerable to being killed from outside forces?
> If it's natural and there's no need for reproduction, then how did humans even come about? Were we designed by aliens or something?



To bring this into the realm of scientific inquiry… Longer lifespans seem to correlate with less progeny.









Those who live longer have fewer children


Generation time measures the trade-off between survival and reproduction in a life cycle.




www.mpg.de





So if you take each variable to the limit…

Also, there is some pretty weird shit out there when it comes to longevity. Like how ants infected by a particular tapeworm live 3x longer.









Tapeworms are the elixir of life: for ants - BugBitten


The most recent of a series of studies has confirmed that larvae of a woodpecker tapeworm induce alterations in the life history traits of their ant host, including a remarkably prolonged lifespan and the ability to procure more social care from unparasitized nest-mates than does the colony queen.




blogs.biomedcentral.com





And:









Parasite infections may prevent aging and disease


According to a new review of existing literature, parasites may have anti-inflammatory properties that can help prevent aging.




www.medicalnewstoday.com







SouDesuNyan said:


> I think you misunderstand. This is a poll with two options, and I just want to choose neither.


I understood that perfectly. Do you see what kind of funny assumptions might be made about how immortality and orgasms could be mutually exclusive? It’s good fodder for sci fi.

Maybe we establish immortality by getting “innoculated” with a genetically engineered tapeworm at birth, but it has a side effect of sterility and inability to have orgasms.

“In a world without aging, without _orgasms_… can there still be love? Can there still be _life_? This summer, one immortal is about to find out…”


----------



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)

Whilst I have a strong libido, I find it causes more problems than it's worth. Sure the Big O is a fire hose of pleasure, but it only lasts for a few minutes. What is that compared to eternity?

And human mating customs and rituals are byzantine as hell, vary from culture to culture and person to person, and are a minefield to navigate. And to top it all off, rejection burns like a white hot poker.

Thanks, I'll take my immortality...


----------

